# apples tabbed website theme



## metfoo (Nov 25, 2002)

apples website is developed completely in webobjects. I am looking to do the same for my deals website. Anyone know how to get a similar styled tab from webobjects or are they custom images apple made?

I have seen a wide variety of sites using theme, so i would assume they are available in webobjects somewhere.

thanks

oh, my url for my forums is:
www.ribitch.com/forum
this will be part of my deals site, but currently its the only thing i have up in regards to deals


----------



## Sogni (Nov 25, 2002)

I've seen a similar tabbed theme in Macromedia Dreamweaver.


----------



## Dris (Nov 30, 2002)

For the love of all that is holy and the sake of all that breathes, don't do yet *another* Apple rip-off tabbed layout thingamajiggy with Aqua shinies all over the place!  Sorry, a bit of venting.  But really, that's probably the Internet's most ripped-off site design.  And there are so many different, unique ways.  I suppose if time is the issue, go for it.  But if you have any more time at all to invest in your site's design, you'd be better off with something different.  I'm sure I'm not the only one sick of the tabs.    (Nothing personal, just seen too many tabs)


----------



## mdnky (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by metfoo _
> I have seen a wide variety of sites using theme, so i would assume they are available in webobjects somewhere.



The tabs are done in Photoshop.  MacDesign magazine had a tutorial in it (Spring 2001 edition, pgs. 32 to 33) that showed how to do these in PS6.  It may be available on their website, www.macdesignonline.com .


----------



## metfoo (Dec 3, 2002)

thanks. Sorry, i just like the "aqua" look and think that its a great design. when something looks good, you gotta go with it. 

What do you guys think?

www.ribitch.com/test/

Thats the basic design. I have the header of teh forums with named tabs, but they need to be redone. teh text is to big. These are at:

www.ribitch.com/forums

I am finishing up some of the administrative parts of teh site, then the public parts will be completed and made live soon. I hope some of you become regular visitors if not forum members.

Thanks for teh feedback.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 3, 2002)

Hi ribitch...

Sorry, that looks too aqua. itself it looks nice but i'm just having an overdose of it!!! just get rid of the bone logo and that's it!! and make some themes where i can see in chimera what i type = not anymore white on white ...


----------

